# How far???



## Tee_time (Dec 4, 2010)

So how far can you hit with your driver? What kind of driver do you use? For me, my maximum distance is about 220 yards! :headbang:


----------



## DonkeyJote (Jul 27, 2010)

My max is about 250 right now. I use a Callaway Big Bertha Driver. It's massive. I had been driving farther, then hit a slump, and couldn't get it much past 200, but I hit my first drive about 250 the other day - it was nice to be able to hit it far again.


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

Between 240 and 260 on a good day. Not really fussed about the distance as long as its straight.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm still hanging around 230-240 yards (with an occasional 250+, but they are becoming more rare), but that here in Denver a mile above sea level. I'd probably have trouble hitting 220 if I lived down in the lowlands. I'd be forced to figure out why I'm so short, and probably have to get my driver properly fitted. As it is, I can live with it. :dunno:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm somewhere between 200-240 yards depending on the day I'm' a bit inconsistant with my drive but as long as it's loands on the fairway I'm happy. On the green is a even better win.


----------



## Stuart StAndrew (Sep 9, 2010)

I'd be about 220-230 on a good day, but it really depends. For me its about consistency and that's what Im working on right now - I want to be able to dribe it a straight 220 years everytime I hit rather than 240 and in the lake!


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

I am a "short knocker" to be sure. Anything over 250 yards with my driver is pretty good for me. I hit most of my drives between 240-245 since I tend to hit my ball higher than average, which reduces the roll out. I always hit longer drives in warmer weather than I do in the cooler month. In fact I hit my longest drives in August-September, because this is the time of the year when most of the courses I play are getting ready to re-seed. They dry out the course after cutting the fairways really short prior to re-seeding, which gives me more roll out. I can get a few in the 280 yard range under those conditions. Give me some tail wind, I can get into the 300 yard range. On lush/wet courses my ball usually bounces once, or twice and stops giving me drives of 235-240.

It just depends on the time of year, and the conditions I am playing in as to how far I can hit my driver.

All this said it also depends on the ball I am using too. Right now I am getting some good distances out of the Bridgestone e7 ball I am using. It's not a lot longer maybe only 2-5 yards. I do know I do hit them farther than ProV1s, and that TM Penta ball is a very short ball for me. I try them all.


----------



## BARACUDA (Dec 6, 2010)

I used only hit it about 240-250, I now hit it about 275. The biggest thing that has helped me gain distance is the Orange Whip! I swing it for about 10 min before I play and then some during my round. I saw results almost right away! Another way I gained distance is keeping my hips still while my upper body rotates creating torque......swing from the ground up, grip the ground with your feet.


----------



## Spike (Apr 4, 2014)

I don't currently have a driver. I use my 5w for tee shots and hit it about 200 yards. Still haven't found a good driver for me.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I've tried a LOT of drivers over the years and with one exception, have decided I prefer one with a head that is glued to the shaft instead of screwed down. The latter just doesn't feel good to me.

I'm currently using an old Mizuno MP600. It's about 8 years old. It was the first driver offered with a lot of changable weight possibilities, made in a very similar was to the new SLDR or Bertha with a slot in which the weights move and get locked down. It preceded the Taylormade drivers with the screw in weights that went in and out. It was simply too far ahead of its time and now, they are collectors items to some extent. 

I hit it about 220 carry and pretty straight. I have a couple other drivers I hit a lot longer, but distance is really not important where I play. Depending on the time of year, my 220 carry can wind up being 230-260 yards. Every once in a while I'll catch one and hit it farther, but I don't try to. 

Spike - Your 200 yard 5 wood tee shots would work really well where I play.


----------



## Spike (Apr 4, 2014)

It does where I play. Hey Dennis I remember that driver, a friend had one and yes they were the real pioneer in movable weighting. Great driver. I'm still looking for one. I hit the slider yesterday at scheels. I am clumsy with a driver. I did manage to get 220 out of it but slicing badly :-(


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

The MP600 is pretty readily available on ebay. For the capability of the club, the price is dirt cheap and if you find one in really good shape like mine, which looks new, it's a steal.

There are also a bunch of the club head covers available for them, but the little allen head wrench isn't available in ebay. If you have one at home to fit, fine, but if you contact Mizuno USA, they still have them and will send you one free. With the wrench is a little card that tells you what happens with most weight combinatioins. I currently have mine set neutral with both weights at the extremes, positions 1 and 6. That's a slightly lower ball flight, but with less spin. Positions 2/5 or 3/4 are also neutral, but with higher flight and more spin. As you would expect, towards the toe is a fade and towards the heel is a draw bias. You can mess with them to create the amount of bias you want in any direction.

Mine was a steal, not just because it was like new, but also because it has an upgraded Aldila Wasabi shaft in it. At 60 grams, that was about the lightest thing on the market at the time. Now, 50-55 grams is light, so even at 8 yeaars old, I'm not that far behind the curve.


----------

